# Star Ocean: The Last Hope



## Armadillo-002 (Jun 27, 2009)

What do you make of the game. Do you think it is an improvement to SO:TEOT.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 27, 2009)

I've heard it's another Square Enix suckfest.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 28, 2009)

Cayal said:


> I've heard it's another Square Enix suckfest.



^ This pretty much nails it.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jun 29, 2009)

Cayal said:


> I've heard it's another Square Enix suckfest.



fair enough, the game does have tendencies to drag stupidly (having long cut scenes) but MGS 3 or 4 also had stupid long cut scenes, that dragged as well. 

Without sounding too rude, you haven't really said as to why you don't think too much of this game?


----------



## Cayal (Jun 30, 2009)

MGS3 and 4 are great games.

That's a key difference.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jun 30, 2009)

I suppose you can have a quick kip & still play the game/s (just kidding). 

fair enough.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 30, 2009)

To be fair to the game it is getting pretty reasonable reviews 80% and upwards on most of the review sites.

That been said I've never played any of the Star Ocean games, so who knows.


----------

